# Dixie at Bear Creek this Saturday 6/21



## bsanders (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm still working on a blast off time. I will set it no later than Thursday. But it will be no later than 6:45, hoping a good bit sooner than that though. $50 to fish and we will have our raffle also.


----------



## ja88red (Jun 16, 2014)

Sounds good


----------



## BROWNIE (Jun 17, 2014)

Are there any membership fees for this tournament.


----------



## ja88red (Jun 17, 2014)

BROWNIE said:


> Are there any membership fees for this tournament.



Just the entry fee 50 a boat I believe.


----------



## bsanders (Jun 17, 2014)

no membership fee, just the tourney fee like jared said. dont forget about the raffle tickets also, $5 a ticket. havent gotten the item yet but i will get something good fishing related.


----------



## bsanders (Jun 18, 2014)

Blast off will be at 6am, weigh in will be at 2pm


----------



## bsanders (Jun 18, 2014)

Gates will open at 5am


----------



## ja88red (Jun 18, 2014)

Early start can't wait


----------



## gsp754 (Jun 18, 2014)

can we use live shad or do they have to be dead?


----------



## bsanders (Jun 18, 2014)

They have to be dead, and have been in your live well for at least 4 days.


----------



## gsp754 (Jun 19, 2014)

bsanders said:


> They have to be dead, and have been in your live well for at least 4 days.



That's a crazy rule


----------



## bsanders (Jun 19, 2014)

We are a crazy bunch


----------



## bigbarrow (Jun 19, 2014)

I will be there, looking forward to donating some money!


----------



## sfeltner36 (Jun 19, 2014)

Rules simply state artificial lures only


----------



## gsp754 (Jun 19, 2014)

sfeltner36 said:


> Rules simply state artificial lures only



Shad arent lures, they are bait.


----------



## donald-f (Jun 19, 2014)

sfeltner36 said:


> Rules simply state artificial lures only





gsp754 said:


> Shad arent lures, they are bait.



According to the rules you must use lures and not use bait.
What part of this do you not understand?


----------



## ja88red (Jun 19, 2014)

gsp754 said:


> Shad arent lures, they are bait.



I wish we could use live bait that's the only way they would hit the other day.


----------



## bsanders (Jun 19, 2014)

Guys, the live bait thing is just a joke. Dixie rules are artificial only anyways.


----------



## bsanders (Jun 19, 2014)

bigbarrow said:


> I will be there, looking forward to donating some money!



Bout time!


----------



## ja88red (Jun 19, 2014)

It was like the dead sea Wednesday hot no brezze at all.


----------



## gsp754 (Jun 19, 2014)

donald-f said:


> According to the rules you must use lures and not use bait.
> What part of this do you not understand?



The part about whether the shad have to be alive, dead, or dead for 4 days.


----------



## donald-f (Jun 19, 2014)

gsp754 said:


> The part about whether the shad have to be alive, dead, or dead for 4 days.



Shad are real, they are not artificial reguardless if they are alive, dead or have been dead for 4 days, the rules say you can not use them.

If you could use shad what bait would you use to catch them with?


----------



## gsp754 (Jun 19, 2014)

donald-f said:


> Shad are real, they are not artificial reguardless if they are alive, dead or have been dead for 4 days, the rules say you can not use them.
> 
> If you could use shad what bait would you use to catch them with?



does it mean you just cant let anybody see you using them or does it just mean they have to be in a separate bait tank and not in your tackle box with all your lures?


----------

